# PR card renewal processing times



## krevette (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I apologize in advance if this topic has been covered, I didn't find any results doing a search. Here's my issue.

I am currently a PR in Canada. I have applied for Citizenship last summer, it's a long process so that is still pending.
In the meantime, my PR card is expiring in April 2012. I failed to realize the processing times were ~137 days for renewals, rather than the 37 days for new PR cards.

I sent my PR card renewal application yesterday, and because my card is still Valid, I did not check the box that my card is expired, even though it WILL likely expire by the time they get around to processing my renewal if it actually takes that long.

Their FAQ doesn't cover what happens in this scenario, and a Google search didn't resolve anything aside from affirming that I should not travel outside of Canada with an expired PR card.

How serious is this lapse going to be? Does anyone know if it will complicate or delay my PR card renewal because it will expire during processing and I DIDN'T send them the "expired" card?

Hoping someone can put my mind at ease 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Providing your renewal is in process you have no need to worry. If you want/need to leave the country in the meantime you may need to obtain a travel document.


----------



## krevette (Aug 9, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Providing your renewal is in process you have no need to worry. If you want/need to leave the country in the meantime you may need to obtain a travel document.


Thank you, Auld Yin. Sometimes a little reassurance feels good - and I've never had any warm and fuzzy feelings after calling CIC's phone #, so I appreciate the forums for that reason! 
And good point about the travel document. I don't have plans to leave Canada within the next few months, but in case of emergency, I'd certainly hope they are willing to work with me since I _*did *_file all my applications already.

Cheers!


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh! This is such a nice and important information useful for any one who really want PR card renewal processing.


----------

